# Tax season! Best way to reach 400 rwhp on 06 m6?



## bmcossey (Feb 14, 2013)

Goal: 400 rwhp dd with bolt ons
Money: 6500, but would like to spend some on suspension 

My 06 m6 is bone stock. I have a vararam on its way now. The car has 14k miles so I'm not too worried about the suspension, but I would like to cut down on wheel hop and achieve better launches. No need for a cat back exhaust system, as I do not feel the need to waste dollars. I'm looking at either slp lt's or kooks lt's. Will the intake the lt's and a good tune get me close to the 400 rwhp mark? If not what else should I look into? Thanks gentlemen


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would think maybe 375ish. LTs, cam and tune will easily surpass 400. It you want to go cheap and effective on the rear suspension Mazda MPV Airlift air bags work well.


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

Plenty of room in a $6500 budget to do heads/cam, longtubes and anti-hop axles from DSS or G-Force.


----------



## bmcossey (Feb 14, 2013)

I was looking into the packages pedders offers, but have zero experience with piecing out suspension parts or packages. I read the sticky on the suspension issues w/ this wonderful car and part if me wants to go down that list with corrective action in mind and another part of me wants to buy a package and hope it will solve most of the problematic areas. Unfortunately logic tells me the track or street packages won't cover all the bases. Any opinions?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't buy a big package unless money is no object. There are smaller ones or individual pieces that correct the glaring things. Just like the engine there are diminishing returns after you do certain things.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

My list of bare bones suspension parts would have front RR bushings, springs and dampers all around with the strut bushing assembly and rear subframe and control arm bushings. Drag bags are a cheap and effective rear end solution (in place or addition to springs and shocks) if you need to save on rear suspension parts. The sways are OK but just the front sway end links and new rear sway bar are nice additions. The front sway is one of those diminishing return things and is a PITA to install. For the rear bushings Energy Suspension has excellent subframe and control arm bushings much cheaper than the competitors.


----------



## bmcossey (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks svede. And for the record the vararam intake system fits extremely poorly. After the install I immediately regretted not spending the extra money on the svede kit. It appears my hood is about 1/2" away from the filter before it is closed all the way. I'm gonna have to adjust fire and break the system down then reinstall. So svede do you have a not so "bare bones" list of suspension upgrades? If it's not too much to ask


----------



## Ultraworld (Mar 2, 2014)

Stock, mine made 353 to the wheels. You're only asking for 50hp. A cam/valve springs/rockers along with a LS7 Intake and throttle body will get you 425hp to the rear wheels. That will run you about $1500 if you do the work. If it was me, I'd upgrade the clutch as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The ones I listed are the best bang for the buck. There aren't a lot of major points besides the dampers, springs and main bushings needed really. There are "kits" with a lot of the smaller ones like the Energy Suspension kit plus the addition of say Lovells or Whiteline upper strut bushing and bearing with bump stops and front radius rod bushings


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Headers, ported intake mani, and tune alone will get you very close to 400 wheel. Rest of the money I would use for a short shifter and suspension. Should be well under budget if you install yourself.


----------

